# How to stop birds from making nest on elbow of downspout?



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

I’ve tried to wrap some mesh around the elbow (see attached) and the birds found a way around it. Does anyone have a foolproof way to keep the birds from making a nest in the elbow?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We had a similar problem with the Eastern Phoebe so I built a nest platform attached under the soffit. Placed just outside a window they can be observed feeding the little ones. They prefer millers hatching and flying up from the lawn then catching on the wing. We've had them every year for 37 years.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> We had a similar problem with the Eastern Phoebe so I built a nest platform attached under the soffit. Placed just outside a window they can be observed feeding the little ones. They prefer millers hatching and flying up from the lawn then catching on the wing. We've had them every year for 37 years.



Think I'm gonna do something similar. The wife wants me to build something on top of the downspout for the robins that keep coming back each year.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


>



Those are on a building here. Small birds still built around them. The owners added chicken wire which kept pigeons out but not small birds.


Unfortunately, the whole building will be demolished tomorrow. Poor birdies!


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Nik333 said:


> Those are on a building here. Small birds still built around them. The owners added chicken wire which kept pigeons out but not small birds.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the whole building will be demolished tomorrow. Poor birdies!




Yes..I saw those on a website. People do say that the smaller birds are able to make nests around them. The birds that I have problems with are the House Finches and House Sparrows. I did read some posts about attached some white cloths around the elbow and then soaking them with Clorox. The posts said that worked. Not sure if I need to keep reapplying the Clorox but it’s definitely world a try...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

"NO NESTING ZONE" signs I heard are quite effective.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> "NO NESTING ZONE" signs I heard are quite effective.


I'll try that rather than the aluminum foil as a yearly deterrent on top of the 2 porch light fixtures. I suspect all Caps will work better than lower case with maybe a few *!!!!!!! *


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would get some expanded metal from HD, and cut it to fit on the side of the downspout all the way up and over to the eave. Make one for each side, screw it to the downspout.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

ChuckF. said:


> I would get some expanded metal from HD, and cut it to fit on the side of the downspout all the way up and over to the eave. Make one for each side, screw it to the downspout.




Might work but that’s pretty drastic and probably won’t look good. It definitely won’t pass the wife test.


----------

